# EVS-R4 Neck Brace



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, tis the time that I put some self preservation items on my body. I have been doing research all winter on which neck brace to buy. Obviously you shouldn't put a price on health but I ran across this in Decline magazine and it seems a viable option. At only $110, does anyone have an experience with this neck brace?

EVS Sports - Products


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

New EVS neck brace - ThumperTalk

has some good info. Since none of the major braces, to my knowledge, have independent studies backing up their effectiveness or lack thereof, I think the cost effective option is not a bad one. EVS makes quality stuff, and their concept is sound.


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

LaXCarp said:


> Well, tis the time that I put some self preservation items on my body. I have been doing research all winter on which neck brace to buy. Obviously you shouldn't put a price on health but I ran across this in Decline magazine and it seems a viable option. At only $110, does anyone have an experience with this neck brace?
> 
> EVS Sports - Products


Amazon is delivering tomorrow, I will try it Saturday. Thanks for pointing this one out.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

OneEyedHito said:


> Amazon is delivering tomorrow, I will try it Saturday. Thanks for pointing this one out.


So how are you liking this thing now that you have spent a little time with it?


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

bump per a thread going on over on ridemonkey about the same brace...


----------



## grantw9066 (Jun 6, 2007)

I was wearing the EVS RC Evolution last Summer when I decided to pole vault into the ground. I really, truly believe that it may have helped prevent a more serious injury. I know its not exactly the same product but it is a testament to EVS products. I plan on buying the R4 soon (Smaller and cheaper than the RC evolution).


----------

